# Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

					Seit neun Wochen ist paket-ärger.de der Verbraucherzentrale im Web verfügbar und schon sind 1.600 Beschwerden eingegangen. Meistens geht es darum, dass die Pakete trotz Anwesenheit nicht ausgehändigt werden. Ziemlich oft verlieren die Zusteller die Sendung aber auch während des Transportes.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*


----------



## Rammler2 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Wohne in Dortmund hatte noch nie wirklich Probleme. Manchmal ärgert es mich nur wenn Pakete nicht an Nachbarn ausgeliefert werden sondern zur Basis zurück gehen. Dann kann ich die immer erst am nächsten Tag abholen.


----------



## hellibelli (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Auch wenn ich den ganzen Beitrag jetzt nicht gelesen habe, geht es glaube ich darum, dass sich die Kunden über die Kurierfahrer beschweren.

Ganz ehrlich, unter den Umständen die Fahrer heutzutage arbeiten müssen (Zeitdruck, schlechte Bezahlung etc..) können wir froh sein, dass wir überhaupt noch Pakete bekommen.

Firmen wie DHL, UPS, German Parcel, DPD sollten den Fahrern einfach mal vernünftige Löhne zahlen, mehr Urlaub gestatten so das man auch wieder motiviert ist. 

In unserer derzeitigen kapitalistischen Gesellschaft wird sich aber immer nur über den kleinen Man aufgeregt oder so überflüssige Portale eingerichtet. 

Für mich die absolut falsche Richtung die aber in vielen Unternehmen Einzug hält. 

Über das Thema Zeitarbeit möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## efdev (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



hellibelli schrieb:


> Firmen wie DHL, UPS, German Parcel, DPD sollten den Fahrern einfach mal vernünftige Löhne zahlen, mehr Urlaub gestatten so das man auch wieder motiviert ist.
> 
> In unserer derzeitigen kapitalistischen Gesellschaft wird sich aber immer nur über den kleinen Man aufgeregt oder so überflüssige Portale eingerichtet.



Was erwartet man wenn man die alte Belegschaft probiert los zu werden und möglichst gegen Studenten etc. austauscht.
Ist bei zwei Poststellen in meiner nähe das Ziel die ganzen "alten" verschwinden zu lassen und gegen Studenten und andere Auszutauschen.


----------



## tdi-fan (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Selbst hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit DHL und Co, außer wenn Hochwasser war, oder die Castor-Transporte, da ich direkt an den Gleisen wohne und in einer Hochwasser gefährdeten Stadt ist das alles verschmerzbar, selbst wenn das Paket 1 oder 2 Tage länger braucht ist das völlig Okay.


----------



## Gothic1806 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

@efdev
Ich hab normal nix gegen sagen wir mal Erfahrene Postboten ... Aber wenn man zu faul ist wie bei mir zu klingeln und lieber mit den Briefen gleich die Karte mit rein wirft hört sich's auf .


----------



## Red-Hood (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



hellibelli schrieb:


> Firmen wie DHL, UPS, German Parcel, DPD sollten den Fahrern einfach mal vernünftige Löhne zahlen, mehr Urlaub gestatten so das man auch wieder motiviert ist.


Die Unternehmen selbst beschäftigen doch kaum eigene Fahrer. Bei DHL machen das zu 99% sogenannte Servicepartner und diese bezahlen tatsächlich nur Mindestlohn. Dazu kommen zig Überstunden, die nicht bezahlt werdern, sodass da am Ende wohl kaum einer auf seine 8,50€ die Stunde kommt.
Billig haben ist eine Sache, aber wer tut sich solch einen stressigen, undankbaren Job bei dieser schrecklichen Bezahlung an? Da gibt es genug Alternativen.


----------



## Pulverdings (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Seit dem ich in der Stadt wohne habe ich Probleme mit DHL. Die versuchen gar nicht erst zu liefern. 

Mehrmals mitbekommen, dass DHL einfach vorbei gefahren ist. 
Benachrichtigungskarten bekomme ich manchmal auch nicht und wenn ich welche bekomme dann 3 Tage nach dem "Zustellversuch" per Post.

Aber es kommt eben immer auf dem Fahrer/die Region an in der man wohnt. Auf dem Dorf war DHL super, da kam die Pakete aber auch mit der ganz normalen Post.

Das Portal kannte ich bisher nicht, aber gut zu wissen, dass es sowas gibt.
-----------
Bisschen Offtopic: Es freut mich, dass Amazon mittlerweile einen eigenen Lieferdienst aufbaut, diese hat dann wenigstens auch ein Interesse daran, dass die Pakete schnell und zuverlässig ankommen und man hätte wenigstens mal ein vernünftigen Ansprechpartner der an der Problemlösung interessiert ist.


----------



## Meldryt (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Meistens geht es darum, dass die Pakete trotz Anwesenheit nicht ausgehändigt werden.



Ist mir erst vor paar Wochen passiert. DX Racer (25kg) bestellt. UPS liefert (konnte ich mir leider nicht aussuchen). Postbote war angeblich dreimal da und hat niemanden angetroffen. 
Nehme mir extra frei, warte die ganze Zeit nur um ihn dann im Depot selber abholen zu können.


----------



## Weipa (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

hatte es auch schon einige male das, ich in der sendungsverfolgung sah das sie mich nicht angetroffen haben. war aber zu der zeit daheim. es hat niemand geklingelt und die benachrichtigungskarte kam nen tag später, auch schon mal 3 tage, mit dem postboten, da der nen schlüssel hat um zu den briefkästen zu kommen.
schriftliche beschwerde bringt auch nichts bei dhl. die haben auf die beschwerde nicht mal reagiert


----------



## Spinal (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



hellibelli schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich den ganzen Beitrag jetzt nicht gelesen habe, geht es glaube ich darum, dass sich die Kunden über die Kurierfahrer beschweren.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, unter den Umständen die Fahrer heutzutage arbeiten müssen (Zeitdruck, schlechte Bezahlung etc..) können wir froh sein, dass wir überhaupt noch Pakete bekommen.
> 
> ...



Das ist aber nur die eine Seite der Medaille. Ich finde was du schreibst grundsätzlich richtig und sehe das ähnlich. Aber dennoch dürfen Dinge wie geöffnete (beklaute) Pakete nicht passieren. Oder das ein Haushalt generell (nicht nur vereinzelt) nur Benachrichtigungen erhält statt das geklingelt wird. Und dann darf man sich auch beschweren.
Und über Bezahlung kann man endlos diskutieren. Fairness ist halt auch sehr schwer zu erreichen.

Und vielleicht sollten wir uns auch an die eigene Nase fassen, müssen wir soviel bestellen? Ich tue es selber, weil es in der heutigen Zeit, bei dem der Stress auf der Arbeit meiner Ansicht nach bei vielen Berufen zunimmt und die Freizeit immer wertvoller wird, einfach praktisch ist. Aber vielleicht übertreiben wir es auch. Vielleicht gibt es auch andere Lösungen. 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Kein Wunder in Zeiten von versandkostenfreiem Onlinehandel. Wir Konsumenten wollen alles so billig wie möglich. Das hat dann eben auch Folgen, wie z.B. schlecht bezahlte Paketdienstfahrer, die zudem überarbeitet sind. Da darf man sich dann auch nicht wundern, dass so manche Lieferung einfach ausgelassen wird oder auch mal verloren geht. 
Wer Qualität will, der muss dafür auch entsprechend bezahlen. Das gilt natürlich auch für Paketdienste. 
Wir bestellen ja alle lieber bei Amazon, wo die Lieferung meist versandkostenfrei ist, statt bei anderen Händlern, wo man ein paar Euro zahlen muss. Und weil Amazon, Zalando & Co. damit angefangen haben, müssen andere Händler auch nachziehen um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben. 

Wir bekommen im Prinzip also nur die Paketdienste, die wir verdienen. Schlecht bezahlt, überarbeitet und daher unzuverlässig.


----------



## hellibelli (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

@ Spinal,

stimme  da zu.
Es gibt immer zwei Seiten. Wollte hier nur mal erläutern, dass es nicht nur die dummen Fahrer sind, die Schuld sind. Es sollte einfach manchmal nachgedacht werden, bevor ich mich in einem Beschwerdeforum auslasse.

Es wird wie du schon geschrieben hast, das Produkt "Zeit" immer knapper. Schnelligkeit, Bequemlichkeit usw... Teilweise arbeitet man am Tag 12-13 Stunden. Wer hat da noch Lust (als Single) groß Einkaufen zu gehen, oder wenn man schon am Samstag frei hat, sich in vollgestopften Märkten seinen Artikel der Begierde zu einem höheren Preis als in diversen Onlineshops - Versandhändler zu kaufen oder anzusehen. Es ist doch so einfach, Artikel bestellen, liefern lassen, nach 14 Tagen testen evtl. noch zurückschicken. 

Ich finde das System ja auch gut. Allerdings nicht wie sich das ganze entwickelt. Mindestlöhne, Ausländische Mitarbeiter die mit Transportern angefahren kommen, unter der Woche auf Parkplätzen schlafen und am WE falls man sowas hat wieder zur Heimat fährt. 

Sehe das alles halt sehr sehr kritisch.. was man aber auch sollte wenn es hier um ein Beschwerdeportal geht. Was ist denn wenn man sich per Schreiben oder Telefon bei DHL oder sonstige Paketdienste beschweren möchte? Call-Center Mitarbeiter die selbst einen Antwortbogen auf dem Tisch liegen haben und sonst auch leider keine Ahnung haben... wie bei Vodafone und viele andere Unternehmen. 

Die Mitarbeiter die im Call-Center sitzen werden über Zeitarbeit eingestellt. Das ganze kann man jetzt noch vertiefen... ich selber habe in diesem Bereichen sehr viel Erfahrungen und daher auch meine teils negative und kritische Schreibweise zu so einem Beschwerdeforum.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Und wie man es wieder sieht, es wird wieder am falschen Ende gespart. Zum leid der Kunden, den Fahrer/in kann ich keine vorwürfe machen würde evtl.. auch so handeln.


----------



## Hansi92 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

So jetzt mal die Sicht eines Dpd Zustellers. Ich liebe diesen Job und bin jetzt beim 3. SubUnternehmer. Bei den davor bin ich jeden Tag auf 12-15 Stunden Arbeit gekommen. Aber ich habe auch kein Verständnis wenn nicht geklingelt wurde. Ich versuche immer alles los zu werden. Sonst wird das am nächsten mehr Arbeit. Mittlerweile habe ich so gut wie nie Retouren und zeitig Feierabend und werde gut bezahlt. Liegt auch an meinem guten Chef der mir sehr viele Freiheiten gibt. Für viele Sachen können wir Fahrer nicht mal was. Die Pakete kommen schon zerstört im Depot an. In den Lkws gibt es wohl keine Ladungssicherung. Ich bestelle selber Hardware nicht über dpd ich will es ja nicht als selbstbastelset. Bei mir geht alles direkt in die Packstation und dafür zahle ich auch gerne etwas mehr


----------



## phila_delphia (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Ich werde hier auf dem Land (bis auf seltenste Ausnahmen) höchst zuverlässig beliefert und zwar egal ob von DHL, DPD oder Hermes. Bestimmt liegt das auch daran, dass ich hier problemlos "Garagenverträge" laufen lassen kann.

Zum Thema Bezahlung: Weil ich Prime Kunde bin, und um die schlechten Arbeitsbedinungen der Zustellenden weiß, gebe ich das Geld das ich beim Porto spare regelmäßig (wenn sie denn klingeln) den Paketbot/innnen weiter.

Ich bin den Liefernden jedenfalls sehr dankbar.

Grüße

phila


----------



## efdev (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



Gothic1806 schrieb:


> @efdev
> Ich hab normal nix gegen sagen wir mal Erfahrene Postboten ... Aber wenn man zu faul ist wie bei mir zu klingeln und lieber mit den Briefen gleich die Karte mit rein wirft hört sich's auf .



Und genau das sind bei mir hier meist nicht die Erfahrenen Postboten die Alten nehmen ihren Job hier noch Ernst.
Die Ninja Auslieferer kenne ich zu gut kommt hier aber nur mit Hermes vor der schafft es sogar an 4 Leuten vorbei


----------



## -Neo- (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Naja die Fahrer so vollkommen aus der Pflicht zu nehmen ist aber auch nicht richtig. Klar es ist ein scheiß Job der absolut unterirdisch bezahlt wird. Nichts desto trotz sollte jedem daran gelegen sein seinen Job anständig zu machen. Ist immernoch besser als Harz4 zu beziehen. Manches Gebaren der Fahrer sorgt eben auch nicht gerade dafür, dass sie in einem guten Licht dastehen...

Bin vor 5 Jahren nun aufs Land gezogen. Mit DHL hatte ich hier niemals Probleme. Dafür mit den Konkurrenten. Ich wäre froh wenn man bei uns drei zustellversuche Faken würde und ich mir meinen Kram im Depot abholen könnte. Statt dessen ist es hier leider usus das Unterschriften gefälscht und die Pakete einfach vor die Tür gestellt werden. Schon diverse male so geschehen, GLS ist hier ganz besonders mit dieser Methode aktiv. Zuletzt im Sommer hat mir der Bote netterweise meinen 120 Euro Tower bei 35 Grad im Schatten in die Sonne gestellt. Ich war begeistert und der Lieferdienst mit der Wahl zwischen Schadenersatz oder medienwirksame Anzeige konfrontiert


----------



## h_tobi (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



efdev schrieb:


> Und genau das sind bei mir hier meist nicht die Erfahrenen Postboten die Alten nehmen ihren Job hier noch Ernst.
> Die Ninja Auslieferer kenne ich zu gut kommt hier aber nur mit Hermes vor der schafft es sogar an 4 Leuten vorbei




Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie hoch die Dunkelziffer bei dem Problem ist. 

Die Medaille hat aber immer 2 Seiten, wer zum Mindestlohn arbeitet, hat eben in der Schule nicht genug getan.

Wer von Natur aus benachteiligt ist, kann aber auf dem Weg überhaupt einen Job bekommen. sonst wäre wohl Hartz IV angesagt.

Die Auslieferfahrer sind aber schon arme Kerle, man sollte einfach die Firmenleitung von Zeit zu Zeit auf Einhaltung der gesetzlichen
Bestimmungen kontrollieren. (Arbeitszeiten, Urlaub, Lohnzahlung) 
Unser Statt ist doch sonst überall involviert, aber jeder 5€ Jobber landet nicht in der Arbeitslosenstatistik, wie gesagt, es gibt immer 2 Seiten,
warum manche Gebahren toleriert oder ignoriert werden.

Bei mir hier auf dem Land ist bisher alles gut gelaufen, bisher zumindest. Ich habe bisher noch ALLE Pakete bekommen, seis´s von DHL, Post, DPD, Hermes, UPS......
Ich nehme auch gerne die Pakete für alle Nachbarn an und das wissen die Auslieferer.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Die Medaille hat aber immer 2 Seiten, wer zum Mindestlohn arbeitet, hat eben in der Schule nicht genug getan.



Sorry, aber völliger Schwachsinn, erzähl das mal den ganzen Studenten und Studierten hier in Berlin das sie nicht genug in der Schule getan haben für besser bezahlte Jobs. 
Wer immer noch glaubt nur Leute mit mangelnder Bidlung / Ausbildung / Qualifikation würden heutzutage schlecht bezahlte Arbeit machen müssen der glaubt auch daran das nur schlechten Menschen böses widerfährt...


----------



## Hansi92 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Ich habe fachabi und elektroanlagenmonteur gelernt. Ich könnte da auch wieder arbeiten aber mir macht der paketdienst mehr Spaß. Es liegt also nicht immer an der Schulbildung.


----------



## Quake2008 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Und wie man es wieder sieht, es wird wieder am falschen Ende gespart. Zum leid der Kunden, den Fahrer/in kann ich keine vorwürfe machen würde evtl.. auch so handeln.




Naja, der Kunden spart bekanntlich auch am falschen Ende, wer ist Schuld?  Der Mensch, Die Gier, Das Wirtschaftssystem, Das Unternehmen usw....


----------



## Quake2008 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



Hansi92 schrieb:


> Ich habe fachabi und elektroanlagenmonteur gelernt. Ich könnte da auch wieder arbeiten aber mir macht der paketdienst mehr Spaß. Es liegt also nicht immer an der Schulbildung.




Das Problem an der Sache,liegt an den Menschen und Ihren Vorstellungen von Glück, man trichtert Ihnen ein, dass man nur glücklich sein kann, wenn man als Akademiker einen dicken  Posten finden.  Das es nicht so viele gut bezahlte Jobs gibt, ist ein Anderes. Hab auch in mehreren größeren Unternehmen gearbeitet, bei dem Unternehmen Y, erwirtschaften 500 Mitarbeite die Knete, als Erstes, für den Geschäftsführer, 10 Projekt Manager, IT,  Buchhaltung....... und irgend wann kommt der Mitarbeiter, der das Geld reinholt und fast nix davon sieht. 

Ganz ehrlich, wir sollten unsere Einstellung ändern zu Berufen, auf die keiner Bock hat, ich bin der Putzfrau täglich Dankbar, dass Sie das Massaker von einigen Mitarbeitern wegmacht. Und wer mal so ne Wurst Explosion gesehen hat, der will das nicht wegmachen. 

Manch einer sollte froh sein, dass die dumme Kassierin bis 24 Uhr arbeitet oder die Verkäuferin. Den wer soll die Berufe sonst übernehmen, ah richtig, Einwanderer, Flüchtlinge,  Polen, Türken, Italiener, Russen usw, die sind sich ja nicht zu schade.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



hellibelli schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, unter den Umständen die Fahrer heutzutage arbeiten müssen (Zeitdruck, schlechte Bezahlung etc..) können wir froh sein, dass wir überhaupt noch Pakete bekommen.


Absolut.



hellibelli schrieb:


> Firmen wie DHL, UPS, German Parcel, DPD sollten den Fahrern einfach mal  vernünftige Löhne zahlen, mehr Urlaub gestatten so das man auch wieder  motiviert ist.



Aktuell ists leider so, dass der Shitstorm für verlorene Pakete und unmotivierte unterbezahlte Zusteller sehr, SEHR viel kleiner ist als der Shitstorm wenn Porto-/Versandkosten durch die Bank überall mal fluffige ~30% steigen würden (was notwendig wäre um den Leuten menschenwürdige Arbeitsbedingungen zu schaffen).

DHL ärgert sich doch lieber mit einer handvoll Leute rum die jden Tag anrufen weil was weg/kaputt/sonstwas ist als den Marketing-Super-GAU mitzumachen wenn ein Standardpaket im Inland auf einmal 10€ kostet damit der Fahrer überm Mindestlohn liegt...

Ihr kennt das doch, jeder meckert über schlechte Löhne und Arbeitsbedingungen aber dem Paketfahrer oder dem Frisör oder der Putzkraft oder oder oder mal nen Euro oder zwei die Stunde mehr zu bezahlen will natürlich auch keiner.


----------



## h_tobi (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



Hansi92 schrieb:


> Ich habe fachabi und elektroanlagenmonteur gelernt. Ich könnte da auch wieder arbeiten aber mir macht der paketdienst mehr Spaß. Es liegt also nicht immer an der Schulbildung.



Spaß an der Arbeit ist natürlich ein wichtiger Grund, nur nörgelst du dann nicht, dass du zu wenig Geld bekommst, du könntest ja mehr verdienen. 

Mein voriger Post war auch nicht für Studenten oder Schüler gedacht, die können genau so gut bei MC Donalds arbeiten, da gibt es wohl auch nicht mehr Geld.

Ich dachte eher an einen Vollzeitjob für "Erwachsene", für eine Familie und einen vernünftigen Urlaub im Jahr wird es dann doch schon eng. Kenne jemanden, der
bei den Sub-Halsabschneidern gearbeitet hat und erstrebenswert ist es nicht. Da braucht sich dann auch keiner wundern, das die Motivation (bei den Meisten) bei Null liegt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Du brauchst nicht groß zu sub-Unternehmen und Halsabschneidern zu gehen. Lern doch mal einen der schlecht bezahlten aber dennoch schwierigen Berufe... zum Beispiel Steuerfachangestellter. Die haben zumeist auch nur den Mindestlohn und müssen wesentlich mehr können als von A nach B zu fahren oder irgendwas zu putzen. Da sitzt dann eben der Herr Chef Steuerberater drüber der 9000 brutto im Monat kassiert, da ist für die Angestellten halt nur noch 1600 brutto pro Nase übrig.


----------



## efdev (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Bei mir hier auf dem Land ist bisher alles gut gelaufen, bisher zumindest. Ich habe bisher noch ALLE Pakete bekommen, seis´s von DHL, Post, DPD, Hermes, UPS......
> Ich nehme auch gerne die Pakete für alle Nachbarn an und das wissen die Auslieferer.



Bin selbst auf dem Land 80 Einwohner Kaff kenne meinen Postboten auch schon mein Leben lang .
Das mit Hermes hat mich auch nicht weiter Gestört was nicht Heute kommt, kommt halt Morgen sehe das nicht so eng mein Leben ist nicht so Kurz.
Das ist wohl auch der Grund warum die Post die Alten los werden will die haben wahrscheinlich noch Verträge bei denen es Geld gibt


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Kenne ich alles zur Genüge...
Man nimmt sich extra frei, weil man sich sehr auf seine Bestellung freut, nicht irgendwo abholen kann und natürlich auch ungeduldig ist; wartet dann den ganzen Tag zu Hause, an dem geliefert werden soll und entdeckt dann einen Brief im Briefkasten "nicht angetroffen". Das ist schon extrem ärgerlich.
Darf gar nicht drüber nachdenken, wie oft ich mich schon über Zusteller geärgert habe. Allen voran Hermes. Das sind die schlimmsten. 

Natürlich muss man auch die Zustände berücksichtigen, unter denen die armen Teufel arbeiten müssen. Dennoch ist der allgemein Zustand so nicht haltbar. Die Unternehmen sollten da schleunigst was tun!



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du brauchst nicht groß zu sub-Unternehmen und Halsabschneidern zu gehen. Lern doch mal einen der schlecht bezahlten aber dennoch schwierigen Berufe... zum Beispiel Steuerfachangestellter. Die haben zumeist auch nur den Mindestlohn und müssen wesentlich mehr können als von A nach B zu fahren oder irgendwas zu putzen. Da sitzt dann eben der Herr Chef Steuerberater drüber der 9000 brutto im Monat kassiert, da ist für die Angestellten halt nur noch 1600 brutto pro Nase übrig.


1600 sind aber nun wirklich worst case, sprich in einem kleinen Steuerbüro irgendwo im Norden. Im Süden sind in kleineren Steuerbüros 2000+ im ersten Jahr üblich. Ob das nun zu viel oder zu wenig ist, darüber kann man sich natürlich streiten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

In den ganzen Jahren hatte ich erst einmal das Vergnügen das der Windhund beim weglaufen klingelte. Ansonsten kommt alles an und wird auch versucht es zuzustellen. Seit dem die in den Verteilzentren aufgeräumt haben und Delmenhorst als Pip Stop drin ist kommen auch die Sendungen über Bremen zügig. Es ist das einzige was ich öfters bemäkeln musste in der Vergangenheit weil die Pakete teilweise über mehrere Tage in Bremen liegen blieben ( 2 - 3 Tage ) obwohl wir selbst ein Zentrum haben viele Sendungen logisch an unserem Ort vorbei mussten. König war da Herpes der Schutzgott der schlafenden Postillione die brauchten knapp 1,5 Wochen für die Zustellung. Hat sich zwar gebessert wird aber von mir nur im Notfall angekreuzt.
Wer das alles verbockt ist schwer zu sagen aber treffen tut es leider die unterbezahlten Sklaven die am wenigsten dafür können. Mürrische Zusteller keine ich aktuell auch nur eine Trulle vom Briefgeschwader, die komischerweise mit einem Fahrrad fährt anstatt den Besen zu nutzen


----------



## bumi (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Ich arbeite selber im Support/erweiterten Kundendient eines Paketdienstes und bin somit natürlich mit den Beschwerden vertraut. Was Empfänger oftmals vergessen, ist, dass gerade bei Internationalen Sendungen noch viel mehr dahintersteckt. Da kann ein Paket auch schon mal am Zoll hängenbleiben (bei nicht-EU-Sendungen), ein Frachtflugzeug hat Verspätung, es gibt Stau auf den Autobahnen und die Verbindungs-LKWs treffen nicht rechtzeitig im Depot ein, womit sich die komplette Weiterleitung von mehreren 100 Paketen verzögert, usw.
Essentiell hierbei ist allerdings ein guter Kundendienst, der die Absender und Empfänger bei Verspätungen auch entsprechend informiert. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass wenn Absender und Empfänger früh genug über eine Verspätung oder den aktuellen Status ihrer Sendung informiert werden, der Ärger dann letztendlich auch einiges geringer ist - gerade auch wenn man plausibel erklären kann, warum es zu dieser Verspätung kam. Was aber natürlich gar nicht geht, ist, ein schlechter Kundenservice sowie unfreundliche oder unzuverlässige Fahrer. Wir haben glücklicherweise motiviertes und freundliches Personal, die meisten Kunden wissen die Dienstleistung somit zu schätzen. Aber schwarze Schafe gibt es leider immer und überall und man sollte sich als Kunde eines Paketdienstes einfach darüber im klaren sein, dass IMMER irgendwas passieren kann und ein Paket möglicherweise auch mal beim Transport beschädigt wird. Die einzige Möglichkeit um 100%ig sicherzustellen dass man sein Paket pünktlich und in Originalzustand erhält, ist die Selbstabholung beim Absender. Bei allem anderen bleibt das Transportrisiko.

Ich finde es allerdings toll, dass es eine solche Anlaufstelle für Beschwerden gibt, die in vielen Fällen sicherlich berechtigt ist. Und ohne die eigene Firma damit grossartig loben zu wollen: der Service von DHL lässt definitiv zu wünschen übrig und ich als Privatperson versuche diesen stets zu meiden. Nur schon bei Zustellzeiten und Daten sind sie extremst unflexibel.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> 1600 sind aber nun wirklich worst case



Nö, leider nicht. Meine Lebenspartnerin hat (vor dem Mindestlohngesetz) 1440 bruttto verdient (ausgelernte Fachangestellte!) bei >40h/Woche und 21 Tagen Urlaub (24 nach Gesetz gilt nur wenn Samstags gearbeitet wird...). Jetzt sinds beim 2. Arbeitgeber 1680 brutto mit 24Tagen und 39h.

Das ist die aktuelle bittere Realität (im ländlicheren Bereich), du lernst über Jahre einen Beruf, gehst vollzeit arbeiten und hat am Ende des Monats gerundet 1000€ netto. Ich gehe davon aus den Paketboten gehts nicht viel anders. Da hätte ich auch nicht besonders viel Motivation meinen Job ordentlich zu machen, davon kannste ja nicht gescheit leben.


----------



## efdev (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist die aktuelle bittere Realität (im ländlicheren Bereich), du lernst über Jahre einen Beruf, gehst vollzeit arbeiten und hat am Ende des Monats gerundet 1000€ netto. Ich gehe davon aus den Paketboten gehts nicht viel anders. Da hätte ich auch nicht besonders viel Motivation meinen Job ordentlich zu machen, davon kannste ja nicht gescheit leben.



Ist aber gefühlt bei vielen Berufen üblich mein Cousin Fleischer kriegt auch nicht mehr  
Alles andere als schön aber dummerweise muss man ja Arbeiten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Das schlimme an der Sache ist, dass gerade die Berufe die für die Gesellschaft besonders wichtig sind (soziale Berufe und Jobs die echten Mehrwert durch Arbeit erzeugen/Handwerk) die schlecht bezahlten sind und die Bullshit-Jobs in der ich nenns mal "Geldverwaltung" ohne Ende bezahlt werden.

Der Banker der nichts tut als virtuelle Zahlen zu verschieben deren Gegenwert nicht mal real existiert bekommt ein Vielfaches von demjenigen, der den kranken Vater des Bankers betreut oder den Banker wenn er nen Unfall hat nachts aus seinem Auto schneidet.

Dummerweise sind unsere Jobs völlig falsch von der Gesellschaft bewertet. Die Leute ohne die nichts mehr laufen würde (Handwerker oder der genannte Warenzulieferer/Paketdienst) bekommen oft kaum genug zum leben und die Leute wo es nicht mal auffallen würde wenn sie allesamt mal 4 Wochen verschwunden wären haben Schotter ohne Ende.


----------



## efdev (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das sich immer ein "Trottel" für die wichtigen Berufe findet.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



bumi schrieb:


> [...]Und ohne die eigene Firma damit grossartig loben zu wollen: der Service von DHL lässt definitiv zu wünschen übrig und ich als Privatperson versuche diesen stets zu meiden. Nur schon bei Zustellzeiten und Daten sind sie extremst unflexibel.



Das höre ich immer wieder. Ich selber hingegen habe mit DHL bisher die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Da ist jedenfalls noch jedes Paket im guten Zustand angekommen.
Die Ausnahme war damals das Wohnheim zu Studentenzeiten. Da kamen die Pakete mit dem normalen Postboten, der die Karten schon im Voraus geschrieben hatte und nur noch einwarf, ohne überhaupt zu klingeln.
Ein gewisses Maß an Verständnis kann ich da allerdings auch zeigen, da gerade auch in diesem Bereich der Zeitdruck für die Mitarbeiter wohl sehr groß und die Bezahlung eher gering ist. Dass manche dann versuchen, den Zeitaufwand auch mit fragwürdigen Methoden zu reduzieren, ist nur logisch. Aber der Alk hat's ja schon ganz treffend beschrieben...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> 1600 sind aber nun wirklich worst case, sprich in einem kleinen Steuerbüro irgendwo im Norden. Im Süden sind in kleineren Steuerbüros 2000+ im ersten Jahr üblich. Ob das nun zu viel oder zu wenig ist, darüber kann man sich natürlich streiten.



Wäre schön wenn es so wäre aber in Wirklichkeit ist es Arbeitssuchenden nicht gerade einfach einem miesen Zeitsklaven ungestraft den Finger zu zeigen. Mir wollte man auch mal einen Job bei einem Autoabdecker aufnötigen ( vor dem Mindestlohn ), 1400 Brutto für eine 47,5 Std. Woche + jeden 2. Samstag 6 Std. So sehen dann Sieger aus am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette. Von solchen tollen Jobs könnte ich bequem noch mehrere Dutzend bieten. Da geht es den Paket Jockeys auch nicht besser, die Karre voll bis unters Dach und alles hat gefälligst ausgeliefert zu werden egal wie, und wer es nicht schafft bekommt vom Ollen ordentlich Lack


----------



## Dark-Blood (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das schlimme an der Sache ist, dass gerade die Berufe die für die Gesellschaft besonders wichtig sind (soziale Berufe und Jobs die echten Mehrwert durch Arbeit erzeugen/Handwerk) die schlecht bezahlten sind und die Bullshit-Jobs in der ich nenns mal "Geldverwaltung" ohne Ende bezahlt werden.
> 
> Der Banker der nichts tut als virtuelle Zahlen zu verschieben deren Gegenwert nicht mal real existiert bekommt ein Vielfaches von demjenigen, der den kranken Vater des Bankers betreut oder den Banker wenn er nen Unfall hat nachts aus seinem Auto schneidet.
> 
> Dummerweise sind unsere Jobs völlig falsch von der Gesellschaft bewertet. Die Leute ohne die nichts mehr laufen würde (Handwerker oder der genannte Warenzulieferer/Paketdienst) bekommen oft kaum genug zum leben und die Leute wo es nicht mal auffallen würde wenn sie allesamt mal 4 Wochen verschwunden wären haben Schotter ohne Ende.



Naja, ich sehe das gespalten.
Zum einen: Ja die Großverdiener verdienen zu viel und die "normalen" Berufe weit aus zu wenig. Kommt aber definitiv durch unsere Geiz ist Geil Gesellschaft und die unter anderem daraus resultierende Firmenpolitik "Wir lassen alles im Ausland produzieren weil billig".


Zum Thema: Erst letztens hatten wir von DPD einen Zettel für ein Paket ein Haus weiter an der Tür kleben (dort wohnt niemand ...) 
Mit DHL wiederum noch nie Probleme gehabt, immer freundlich, schnell und zuverlässig. 

Zum anderen: Wie willst du es denn sonst aufteilen? Ich denke Personen die für 1000de Jobs die Verantwortung tragen sollten dann doch etwas besser bezahlt werden als der Handwerker der "nur" für sich selbst verantwortlich ist. 

Aber wie gesagt, die soziale Schere ist auch mir viel zu weit auseinander. Es sollte noch möglich sein mit 8 Std. pro Tag mehr als ein Sozialhilfeempfänger zu verdienen und eine Familie zu verhalten.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nö, leider nicht. Meine Lebenspartnerin hat (vor dem Mindestlohngesetz) 1440 bruttto verdient (ausgelernte Fachangestellte!) bei >40h/Woche und 21 Tagen Urlaub (24 nach Gesetz gilt nur wenn Samstags gearbeitet wird...). Jetzt sinds beim 2. Arbeitgeber 1680 brutto mit 24Tagen und 39h.
> Das ist die aktuelle bittere Realität (im ländlicheren Bereich), du lernst über Jahre einen Beruf, gehst vollzeit arbeiten und hat am Ende des Monats gerundet 1000€ netto. Ich gehe davon aus den Paketboten gehts nicht viel anders. Da hätte ich auch nicht besonders viel Motivation meinen Job ordentlich zu machen, davon kannste ja nicht gescheit leben.


Habe mehrere Steuerfachangestellte in der Familie. Alle haben mit mehr, nämlich den besagten 2000+, angefangen. Ihren Kollegen gehts ähnlich. Auch gibts mehr als 21 Tage Urlaub. In der Stadt allerdings und BW... Vielleicht macht das den Unterschied.
1440 Brutto ist natürlich echt krass wenig. Da hätte ich wenig Motivation zu 40h/Woche zu arbeiten.
Offenbar muss man aber auch in der Diskussion recht stark regionale Unterschiede berücksichtigen.


----------



## z4x (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit DHL oder ähnlichem. Manchmal kommen die Pakete nur etwas spät (also später tagsüber als üblich), was mir aber eigentlich egal ist. Vielleicht wurde einmal kein Zettel eingeworfen, dass das Paket bei einem Nachbarn ist, aber das kann ja jedem mal passieren.


----------



## Locdeu (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Ich verstehe hier viele Ansätze, aber mich wundert es das noch keiner mal schreibt was man heute so für 5,90euro erwartet...
Eine pizza bekommen ich nicht beim lieferdienst, aber man erwartet das das packet quer durch Deutschland nur dann an kommt, wenn man abends 18:30 Uhr zu Hause hockt und vermutlich den Beschwerde Brief schon vorbereitet hat...

Es macht sich auch keiner Gedanken, das es für den Fahrer vermutlich mehr Aufwand ist das ding in sein Depot zurück zu bringen und sein cheff vermutlich nicht einmal Geld für die geplatzte Zustellung bekommt.

Nur meine Meinung, eventuell sollte man das objektiver diskutieren.  Wenns zum Beispiel um bio geht wird für den Bauern ohne ihn zu kennen bis aufs Messer diskutiert...

Ich persönlich habe oft bedenken, das oft Beschwerden geschrieben werden, nur um einen Rabatt für sein erworbenes Gut zu bekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Ich mit meinen 5,90 Dublonen bin da nur ein ganz kleines Rädchen im Getriebe und es macht die Masse aus und den Tarif habe ich nicht gewählt sondern von DHL oder wer auch immer angesagt bekommen. Ich bestelle immer ganz gewöhnlich ohne Prime und Co weil ich auch etwas warten kann und so schnell würde ich auch kein Schreiben auf den Weg schicken wenn es nicht gerade permanent im argen liegt


----------



## bumi (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich mit meinen 5,90 Dublonen bin da nur ein ganz kleines Rädchen im Getriebe und es macht die Masse aus und den Tarif habe ich nicht gewählt sondern von DHL oder wer auch immer angesagt bekommen. Ich bestelle immer ganz gewöhnlich ohne Prime und Co weil ich auch etwas warten kann und so schnell würde ich auch kein Schreiben auf den Weg schicken wenn es nicht gerade permanent im argen liegt



Es gibt auch Leute, die verschicken 2-3 Tafeln Schokolade quer durch die Welt, nehmen dafür extra unseren Express Service und zahlen über 100€ dafür... ganz im ernst, sind die eigentlich komplett bekloppt?


----------



## cryon1c (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



bumi schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, die verschicken 2-3 Tafeln Schokolade quer durch die Welt, nehmen dafür extra unseren Express Service und zahlen über 100€ dafür... ganz im ernst, sind die eigentlich komplett bekloppt?



Hasch-schoki oder wat?) Nee  im Ernst es gibt Leute die wollen ihr Zeug pünktlich und im guten Zustand ankommen sehen.

Was das Portal angeht - gute Sache. 
Ich bin selbst auch angepisst von den Zustellern, kommt so einiges vor, gerade die Pakete sind nie im einwandfreiem Zustand. Einzig UPS fährt meine Sachen sauber und pünktlich rum, egal ob zu mir oder woanders hin. 
Wenn denen die Kohle net reicht, sollen sie die Preise anheben, meine Fresse... Wenn die Briefmarke mehr kostet, meckern alle - aber nehmen das hin. Wenn die Fahrscheine mal locker 100€ im Jahr teurer werden, meckern auch alle - aber nehmen das jedes Jahr hin. Weil man auch versteht, das die Dienstleistung irgendwie finanziert werden will, Briefe fliegen nicht von alleine und in den Bus kann man auch nicht pinkeln statt den zu tanken.


----------



## Gripschi (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Aktuell hab ich wenig Probleme.

Seit ich den Hermes und DHL Boten die Benarichtigungskarte gab und fragte ob ich wohl länger als 5 Sek Zeit hätte aufs klinglen zu reagieren klappt zumindest das.

ABER die sind zu dämlich ne Klingel zu drücken! Gott nochmal. Dauernd ist eins der Schilder verkeilt und blockiert die Klingel. Das nervt und ärgert mich.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

also ich muss sagen in den jahren wo ich mir jetzt regelmäsig was bestelle und verschicke (5-6jahre) etc hab ich erst 2probleme mit dhl... das eine mal das ein einschreiben nicht erfast wurde in die verfolgung und das andere dasn paket verloren gegangen ist....
aber bei locker 40-60paketen im jahr ist dad quasi nix... n bissel muss man auch rücksicht auf die armen leute nehmen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



> Wenn denen die Kohle net reicht, sollen sie die Preise anheben, meine Fresse...


Ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache einfach die Gebühren zu erheben und schon gar nicht weil die mit dem " Lohn " nicht auskommen . Entweder müssen die dann den Versendern mehr abverlangen oder gleich richtig kalkulieren


----------



## bumi (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Hasch-schoki oder wat?) Nee  im Ernst es gibt Leute die wollen ihr Zeug pünktlich und im guten Zustand ankommen sehen.


Naja. Schokolade ist problemlos haltbar wenn draussen nicht grad 20° herrschen, da reicht auch der normale Service mit der Post. Dauert dann vllt. 3-4 Wochen, aber das Zeugs kann man auch dann noch essen - seh ich kein Problem ehrlichgesagt.


----------



## cryon1c (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache einfach die Gebühren zu erheben und schon gar nicht weil die mit dem " Lohn " nicht auskommen . Entweder müssen die dann den Versendern mehr abverlangen oder gleich richtig kalkulieren



Ganz einfach, wenn ich meine Brötchen net für 20Cent das Stück haben kann weil ansonsten die Angestellten unterbezahlt sind, dann frag mich doch nach 25Cent damit da keiner hungern muss. *facepalm*
Die Versender haben damit nur dann was zu tun, wenn sie für die Zustellung zahlen und nicht der Kunde (etwa bei Amazon Prime). Und natürlich müssen die das bei allen anheben, nicht nur bei den Privatkunden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Zu deinem Lohnzuschlag kämen dann aber auch weitere Ausgaben da man zb. Spritpreise, Maut oder Steuern kaum wirklich einrechnen kann. Selbst wenn die jetzt den Angestellten ein paar Cent mehr geben werden die sich wenigstens den Faktor 10 holen. Krankheitszeiten, Aushilfen für diese Fälle oder für Auftragsspitzen bräuchte es auch wie auch Reservefahrzeuge.


bumi schrieb:


> Ich arbeite selber im Support/erweiterten  Kundendient eines Paketdienstes und bin somit natürlich mit den  Beschwerden vertraut. Was Empfänger oftmals vergessen, ist, dass gerade  bei Internationalen Sendungen noch viel mehr dahintersteckt. Da kann ein  Paket auch schon mal am Zoll hängenbleiben (bei nicht-EU-Sendungen),  ein Frachtflugzeug hat Verspätung, es gibt Stau auf den Autobahnen und  die Verbindungs-LKWs treffen nicht rechtzeitig im Depot ein, womit sich  die komplette Weiterleitung von mehreren 100 Paketen verzögert, usw.
> Essentiell hierbei ist allerdings ein guter Kundendienst, der die  Absender und Empfänger bei Verspätungen auch entsprechend informiert.  Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass wenn Absender und Empfänger früh genug über  eine Verspätung oder den aktuellen Status ihrer Sendung informiert  werden, der Ärger dann letztendlich auch einiges geringer ist - gerade  auch wenn man plausibel erklären kann, warum es zu dieser Verspätung  kam. Was aber natürlich gar nicht geht, ist, ein schlechter  Kundenservice sowie unfreundliche oder unzuverlässige Fahrer. Wir haben  glücklicherweise motiviertes und freundliches Personal, die meisten  Kunden wissen die Dienstleistung somit zu schätzen. Aber schwarze Schafe  gibt es leider immer und überall und man sollte sich als Kunde eines  Paketdienstes einfach darüber im klaren sein, dass IMMER irgendwas  passieren kann und ein Paket möglicherweise auch mal beim Transport  beschädigt wird. Die einzige Möglichkeit um 100%ig sicherzustellen dass  man sein Paket pünktlich und in Originalzustand erhält, ist die  Selbstabholung beim Absender. Bei allem anderen bleibt das  Transportrisiko.
> 
> Ich finde es allerdings toll, dass es eine solche Anlaufstelle für  Beschwerden gibt, die in vielen Fällen sicherlich berechtigt ist. Und  ohne die eigene Firma damit grossartig loben zu wollen: der Service von  DHL lässt definitiv zu wünschen übrig und ich als Privatperson versuche  diesen stets zu meiden. Nur schon bei Zustellzeiten und Daten sind sie  extremst unflexibel.



Das stimmt, Verkehr unvorhersehbare Ereignisse, Unfälle oder sogar einfach nur Defekte an den Fahrzeugen und schon ist die Tour für die Katz


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das schlimme an der Sache ist, dass gerade die Berufe die für die Gesellschaft besonders wichtig sind (soziale Berufe und Jobs die echten Mehrwert durch Arbeit erzeugen/Handwerk) die schlecht bezahlten sind und die Bullshit-Jobs in der ich nenns mal "Geldverwaltung" ohne Ende bezahlt werden.
> 
> Der Banker der nichts tut als virtuelle Zahlen zu verschieben deren Gegenwert nicht mal real existiert bekommt ein Vielfaches von demjenigen, der den kranken Vater des Bankers betreut oder den Banker wenn er nen Unfall hat nachts aus seinem Auto schneidet.
> 
> Dummerweise sind unsere Jobs völlig falsch von der Gesellschaft bewertet. Die Leute ohne die nichts mehr laufen würde (Handwerker oder der genannte Warenzulieferer/Paketdienst) bekommen oft kaum genug zum leben und die Leute wo es nicht mal auffallen würde wenn sie allesamt mal 4 Wochen verschwunden wären haben Schotter ohne Ende.



Stimmt, da kann doch etwas nicht stimmen aber leider ist es so das die Jobs in denen Theoretisch gearbeitet wird mehr Gehalt bringen als solche mit Rückenschmerzen.  

1600 Beschwerden in so kurzer Zeit zeigen einfach das die Verantwortlichen nix im Griff haben, die Fahrer rennen schon durch die Gegend und bekommen dafür wenig Geld. Aber der Chef der das mehrfache davon verdient hat es nicht so stressig, verkehrte Wlt.


----------



## Regency98 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Wohne derzeit in einer WG in der innersten Innenstadt und habe seitdem immense Probleme mit DHL und Konsorten. Unsere Straße ist alt, sehr eng und daher relativ aufwendig zu erreichen. Unsere Nachbarn haben uns direkt vorgewarnt. Sie äußerten die Vermutung, dass die meisten Boten sie, je nach Lust und Laune, gerne mal "vergessen".

So kam´s dann letztendlich auch: Darf mir meine Päckchen, sofern sie nicht mit der regulären Post kommen, oder gerade noch (mit Gewalt) durch den Briefschlitz passen, meistens beim nächsten Paketshop abholen. Der ist mit dem Bus zwar schnell zu erreichen, aber das ganze hält auf und nervt ungemein, gerade weil man das Paket dort erst am nächsten Tag abholen kann.

Die Ausreden der Zusteller haben oft keinen Funken Wahrheitsgehalt. Bei uns ist so gut wie immer jemand zuhause und wir leben in einem Haus mit 8 Parteien. Das Klingelschild ist brandneu und gut lesbar und unsere gesamte Straße besteht aus 4 Häusern. Benachrichtigungen über den Verbleib unserer Päckchen haben wir bis dato nie im Briefkasten gehabt. 

Die größte Frechheit bisher: Ein Paket, das einen Tag nach der Bestellung "garantiert" bei mir sein sollte, kam natürlich nicht pünktlich an, während mir DHL per Mail zusicherte, ich hätte es persönlich in Empfang genommen und auch dafür unterschrieben.
Das Paket kam schlussendlich zwar doch noch an (und lag erst einmal eine ganze Weile für jeden gut zugänglich vor der Haustür), aber was fällt den netten Leuten ein, solche Märchen zu erzählen?


----------



## bumi (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> der Chef der das mehrfache davon verdient hat es nicht so stressig



Also ich sag mal, ein GUTER Chef hat ebenfalls eine Menge Stress, weil er natürlich den Laden irgendwie am Laufen halten muss. Selbst wenn Sendungen verspätet sind, Kunden deswegen den Service nicht mehr nutzen wollen, etc. ist eben genau dieser gefragt um das Ganze irgendwie im Rahmen zu halten. Würde dieser nix tun um trotz allem zahlungskräftige Kunden bei der Stange zu halten, so wären letztendlich nicht nur 5 beschissene Fahrer arbeitslos, sondern die komplette Belegschaft. So was geht auch oft vergessen. Manchmal sind Opfer nötig um einen Krieg zu gewinnen. Manch einer denkt sich es drehe sich dabei nur um die Anzugträger in den Teppichetagen, aber letztendlich verrichten auch so manche ihren Job gerade deshalb, um auch den kleinen Fischen ihr Einkommen zu sichern.

Ein jeder nervt sich ab und an über die Herren und Damen welche ganz oben sitzen und möglicherweise vom daily business keine Ahnung haben und garantiert gibt es solche, denen das eigene Wohl wichtiger ist als jenes des kleinen Mannes; aber ich weiss aus eigener Erfahrung, dass es auch anders geht und wer sich mal eingehend mit seinen Oberbossen auseinandersetzen würde, kommt möglicherweise sogar zum selben Ergebnis.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Mich regt das mit den Paketen auch richtig auf und mir ist auch egal warum DHL es verbockt. Wir sind 4 Personen im Haushalt und eine ist immer da. Und zu 80% wird angegeben, dass niemand da war. Ich bezahle eine Dienstleistung ( meistens 4,99€) und wenn ich diese dann nicht bekomme ist das Betrug. Hermes ist sehr viel zuverlässiger.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Klar es ist immer nervig auf ein Paket zu warten wenn man mit der Zeit was besseres anfangen könnte und wenn man den Mineon noch an der Tür verpasst einen weiteren Tag aufgebrummt bekommt. Ich habe seit einem Jahr den Vorteil das meine Filiale nur wenige Meter entfernt ist nur ist es natürlich blöd Monopoly mit einer Runde aussetzen zu spielen. Selbst wenn man meint die Postkutsche fährt einfach durch kann es durchaus sein dass das gewünschte Paket doch auf einem anderen Wagen liegt der das Gebiet auch mit beackert. Vielleicht sollte man als Kunde einfach mehr Gelassenheit an de Tag legen und / oder auch mal nen Taler übrig haben was auf längere Zeit wirkt


----------



## PrivateCeralion (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Klar es ist immer nervig auf ein Paket zu warten wenn man mit der Zeit was besseres anfangen könnte und wenn man den Mineon noch an der Tür verpasst einen weiteren Tag aufgebrummt bekommt. Ich habe seit einem Jahr den Vorteil das meine Filiale nur wenige Meter entfernt ist nur ist es natürlich blöd Monopoly mit einer Runde aussetzen zu spielen. Selbst wenn man meint die Postkutsche fährt einfach durch kann es durchaus sein dass das gewünschte Paket doch auf einem anderen Wagen liegt der das Gebiet auch mit beackert. Vielleicht sollte man als Kunde einfach mehr Gelassenheit an de Tag legen und / oder auch mal nen Taler übrig haben was auf längere Zeit wirkt




Wir haben auch eine Poststation welche nur 300 Meter zu Fuß entfernt ist. Der Postbote gibt alle Päckchen dort ab und rennt dann zu den Briefkästen und wirft  Zettel rein, dass man das Päckchen bei seinem "Lieblingsnachbar" abholen kann. -.- Und das in Frankfurt.


----------



## cryon1c (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> Wir haben auch eine Poststation welche nur 300 Meter zu Fuß entfernt ist. Der Postbote gibt alle Päckchen dort ab und rennt dann zu den Briefkästen und wirft  Zettel rein, dass man das Päckchen bei seinem "Lieblingsnachbar" abholen kann. -.- Und das in Frankfurt.



Weil der Kollege chronisch unterbezahlt und nebenbei auch überarbeitet ist. Der könnte natürlich alles zustellen, dann ist der aber von 6 Uhr frühes bis 6 Uhr spät unterwegs, den Heimweg darf der danach noch antreten. Die Fahrzeuge werden vollgestopft, der Kiste ist das egal, die fährt. Dem Fahrer/Zusteller aber nicht, der muss die Dinger rumreichen und auch mal hochrennen. Glaub mir, es ist mir lieber wenn das Paket an der Station landet oder ich das Teil abholen kann, als wenn der Fahrer nach 11h rumeiern jemanden über den Haufen fährt, weil der nicht mehr kann. Selbst wenn der es ganz zurück schafft, ist der danach halbtot, aber keinen Cent reicher. 
Gerade in der Großstadt mit richtig geil ausgebauter Infrastruktur und so geilen Sachen wie Stau (war da mehrfach, kommste keinen Meter weit ohne stecken zu bleiben), sind die Fahrer gnadenlos überarbeitet. Es ist weit stressiger als auf dem Dorf, wo man die Leute kennt, es sind nicht so viele, man muss keine Stockwerke erklimmen und man weiß sogar wann wer daheim ist und wer für andere was nimmt.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Und aus Mitleid mit dem Boten ist es dann in Ordnung, dass die Dienstleistung nicht erfüllt ist? Nein! So funktioniert freie Marktwirtschaft nicht. So wird sich auch niemals was ändern. Man muss zur Konkurrenz wechseln und DHL wird schnell merken, dass ihr Umsatz zurück geht, da sie die  nicht die Auslieferqualität wie die Konkurrenz haben. Und diese können sie nur erreichen, indem sie ihre Boten besser bezahlen, bzw. mehr einstellen.


----------



## Evo8 Racer (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Kein wunder, dass so viele Beschwerden da sind. 

Mein Fall:
Lieber netter Herr DHL/DeutschePost-Dienstleister, ich warte heute noch auf mein von Ihnen unterschlagenes Spiel von gameware.at.
Wie kann man nur so blöd sein das Paket in das System einzutragen, dass es zugestellt wurde aber dennoch einen Zettel im Briefkasten zu hinterlegen, dass ich es kommende Woche in der nächsten Postfiliale "so und so" abholen kann?
Es ist bis heute nicht aufgetaucht und die Sache ist ca. 5 - 6 Jahre her.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Nur  5 bis 6 Jahre ist doch kleinlich, ich warte seit seit 36 Jahren auf ein Paket aus Dänemark 


> Der könnte natürlich alles zustellen, dann ist der aber von 6 Uhr frühes bis 6 Uhr spät unterwegs


Wenn ich alleine unseren normalen Postboten sehe der könnte manchmal mit einer Eselskarawane losziehen bei dem was denen so aufs Auge gedrückt wird. Anders läuft es bei der bereiften Garde auch nicht ab.


> Gerade in der Großstadt mit richtig geil ausgebauter Infrastruktur und  so geilen Sachen wie Stau (war da mehrfach, kommste keinen Meter weit  ohne stecken zu bleiben), sind die Fahrer gnadenlos überarbeitet. Es ist  weit stressiger als auf dem Dorf, wo man die Leute kennt, es sind nicht  so viele, man muss keine Stockwerke erklimmen und man weiß sogar wann  wer daheim ist und wer für andere was nimmt.


Gepaart mit Baustellen und Einbahnstraßen sowie zeitweilig arg behinderte Ampelschaltungen. Nebenbei gibt es auch Reklamationen oder falsche Adressen.
Klar ich habe für 5 Taler eine Dienstleistung gekauft aber kann und muss ich darauf bestehen wie der General bei der 3. Erstürmung eines nutzlosen Hügels? Wenn ich @ Home war dann bekam ich auch zu 99,99% meine Sendung aber es kann mitunter eng werden da man ja nicht an dem Tag die ganze Zeit wie ein 100 m Sprinter im Startblock hängt. Wer hat denn bisher durch irgendwelche Tätigkeiten mal eben nicht die Klingel überhört oder genau in dem Augenblick einen verendeten 12 Ender in die Schüssel getragen.
Ich wohne in einer Mietskaserne aber ich nehme für 50 % der Wohlfahrtsparasiten die Sendungen auch nicht an und damit werden es andere mir auch gleichtun und nach kurzer Zeit klingelt der Zusteller dann auch nirgends mehr. Es fehlt einfach auch wenn ich mich selbst manchmal ärgere die Gelassenheit anstatt krampfhaft auf ein Recht zu pochen. Wenn es mir so überlebenswichtig wäre dann würde ich die Lieferung zur Arbeit schicken lassen oder eben zur Filiale ( Packstation ist da schon weiter weg )


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Ganz einfach:
Offiziell Trinkgeld einführen.
Dann besteht der Anreiz, was auszuliefern, der Konsument tut was fürs Gewissen und der Lieferant bekommt auf direktem Wege ein klein wenig Trost spendiert.

Wobei Trinkgeld (zumindest in DE) heutzutage auch schon derart "durchdiplomatisiert" wurde, dass man damit wohl kaum noch jemandem einen Gefallen tun kann, geschweige denn sich jemand ethisch dazu verpflichtet fühlt, etwas zu teilen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



> Dann besteht der Anreiz, was auszuliefern, der Konsument tut was fürs  Gewissen und der Lieferant bekommt auf direktem Wege ein klein wenig  Trost spendiert.


Mach ich seit Ewigkeiten auch bei der orangen Garde und immer schön freundlich bleiben


----------



## NotAnExit (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Bei uns ist eigentlich alles gut. Scheinbar ticken die auf dem Land auch etwas anders. 

Egal welcher Paketdienst, es wurde immer geklingelt. Wenn wirklich niemand zu Hause war, wurde es fast immer bei den Nachbarn abgegeben, ansonsten am nächsten Tag noch mal probiert. Ein Fahrer kommt meistens noch gegen Abend, bei ihm habe ich mich vor ein paar Wochen extra bedankt und ihm ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk gegeben.  Ich denke, wenn die richtig Zeitdruck haben, dann wird auch geklingelt und eben nicht extra lang gewartet, bis die Tür aufgeht. 

Was mit der regulären Post kommt, bringt der Postbote mir auch in die Firma oder hält unterwegs an, wenn er mich sieht. Dorf eben.


----------



## Rolk (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Bei uns steht auf den Gartenmöbeln meist eine Flasche Rotwein plus Glas parat. Seit dem ist der grantige DHL-Bote besänftigt, auch wenn er oft Pakete mitnehmen muss. 

Dummerweise geht er bald in Pension, dann heist es wieder einen Weg zu finden den Neuen ruhig zu stellen. 
Privat ist alles gut solange ich GLS meide.


----------



## cryon1c (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*



PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> Und aus Mitleid mit dem Boten ist es dann in Ordnung, dass die Dienstleistung nicht erfüllt ist? Nein! So funktioniert freie Marktwirtschaft nicht. So wird sich auch niemals was ändern. Man muss zur Konkurrenz wechseln und DHL wird schnell merken, dass ihr Umsatz zurück geht, da sie die  nicht die Auslieferqualität wie die Konkurrenz haben. Und diese können sie nur erreichen, indem sie ihre Boten besser bezahlen, bzw. mehr einstellen.



Wie willste wechseln? Wenn man selbst versendet, klar - das geht. Aber was ist mit Bestellungen die über den Versender laufen, mit dem der Shop einen Vertrag hat? Du kriegst das Zeug von denen geliefert oder du darfst dir nen anderen Laden suchen. Ich hab kein Mitleid mit dem Boten, ich sage nur das die Pakete zugestellt werden - aber nicht sofort. Teleportieren geht noch nicht. Andere Länder warten halt 2 Wochen auf ihre Pakete, hier will man das Gestern haben. Warte doch mal oder bezahl die Premiumdienstleistungen damit das schneller ankommt.


----------



## Red-Hood (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

DHL ist an meinem Wohnort der mit Abstand zuverlässigste und netteste Paketzusteller. Mit UPS hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme.
DPD ist eine Katastrophe und Hermes wurde auch erst seit kurzem besser.


----------



## Sansaido (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Beschwerde-Portal für Paketdienste: 1.600 Beiträge in neun Wochen*

Seit dem DHL-Streik vergangenes Jahr sind nicht die freundlichen und kompetenten Mitarbeiter zurückgekehrt, sondern die Streikaushilfen geblieben. Die können selten brauchbar Deutsch und stellen unerwünscht Pakete einfach in die offene Garage (gern auch mal die des Nachbarn) oder vor die Haustür. Ab und zu wird auch einfach die Versandtasche einfach mit Gewalt in den Briefkasten gequetscht. Mehrere Beschwerden haben wir bei DHL bereits eingereicht, bisher trat aber nur wenig Bessserung ein.


----------

